

Dear US Kickstarter starter - 8jef

I don't want to send the wrong signal here. I absolutely LOVE Kickstarter. I've personally backed 30 projects and counting. I'd LOVE the thing even more if I could submit projects of my own as a Canadian, which I can't do for now, but that's not the subject of the present post. What worries me are shipping fees. The fact that so few project creators realizes that there are 2 levels of USPS international service with 2 very different cost levels involved: shipping to Canada and International. Please consider offering a lower than regular international shipping fee for Canadians on your next Kickstarter campaign. Or do as others and include Canada as your free shipping zone. You will be more successful for this, by at least 10%, maybe more (Canada's population is about one tenth of the US). Thanks!
======
saddestcatever
Not a bad idea. Best way to encourage projects to add better shipping support
might be to purely ask questions to their project page! I know I'd add better
shipping if I knew I had a backer waiting on me

